# Unprofessional/Promoting Other Business Feedback from Uber Rider



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.

I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...

"I started doing Lyft and made good money but with the increase in the number of drivers around my area I am not getting a lot of rides non peak hours. Therefore I started doing Uber to fill the gaps for Lyft but same goes for Uber's downtimes. I like the work I do for these companies. I haven't had any issue with pay and partner support is readily available when I need it"

So wtf was that guy a spy? I got all 5in the weekly feedback for Uber! DA fuq. Did what I say come out wrong? I thought I was being neutral about it

Everyone else asked animal related things because I have PCA ( Pet Cancer Awareness) decals on my car windows

So is Uber sending spies to weed out those drivers who speak Ill of their company? Since when does a company who deals with ICs have the right to tell me what I can and cannot say in my car? I have no defined hours or benefits! Dont force words words from me! I was actually pretty enraged about this. I've quit jobs because they wanted me to lie about the health and care of the animals to the owners. For Uber and Lyft I tell people how it is but I sugar coat for those who love the service so I don't get a bad ratifuq but I refuse to lie to people about their pets.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

People that take Uber just want you to stfu and drive, sorry to be so blunt. You expecting passengers to be on your side is unreal 
Ppl will assume that if you're doing it there must be something in it for you and its not their problem
Welcome to the digital age


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> People that take Uber just want you to stfu and drive, sorry to be so blunt. You expecting passengers to be on your side is unreal
> Ppl will assume that if you're doing it there must be something in it for you and its not their problem
> Welcome to the digital age


You obviously missed her entire point...

It sounds like there WAS a spy testing you, OP. Be careful!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I received the same feedback but it was in my weekly summary. I remember the conversation going much like yours. I was asked specifically did I do both and which did I like better. My answer was very neutral. I guess in the future if anyone gets these questions change the subject. 

I like Uber because there are many more users and I stay busy. I prefer the Lyft interface a little more over Uber and of course the option to tip. My tips with Lyft almost always equal my fees to Lyft.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If you are expected to represent a brand, then you are either an employee of the company that owns the brand or a franchise of the company that owns the brand. 

Since drivers are neither, Uber has no right to control what you represent. 

Of course, unless you can prove damages from Uber's threats in court, Uber takes zero risk in throwing threats around left and right. As the old saying goes, the bark is a lot worse than the bite.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


I had numerous very obvious Uber and Lyft "spies" in my vehicle. One was so obvious and distracting that I reported her (front seat female rider which is a big red flag). Their questions and odd behavior monitoring my driving skills were like from a flow-chart/script.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If you are expected to represent a brand, then you are either an employee of the company that owns the brand or a franchise of the company that owns the brand.
> 
> Since drivers are neither, Uber has no right to control what you represent.
> 
> Of course, unless you can prove damages from Uber's threats in court, Uber takes zero risk in throwing threats around left and right. As the old saying goes, the bark is a lot worse than the bite.


I told an InstaCart employee that she has no business sending me "warnings" as I am NOT her employee. They can cut me off at anytime and I can take one of their deliveries back to the store (or throw it on the curb) and terminate them on a whim when I'm done with them as well. It's the nature of the "business" now.


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

Almost everyone gets this same exact 'feedback'. You were not targeted, singled out, or spied upon. This was no specific feedback from a specific customer. It is a generic email and we almost all have received it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

people are idiot.
once I asked a lyft pax if I was OK to go a more straight highway route which was a shortcut compared to the GPS suggested route, the pax disagreed and I drove the GPS route.
Next week I got flagged for Navigation.
I wrote to Lyft support and explained the idiot pax and how they did not want to benefit from a better route I suggested.
support was reasonable and removed the flag.

I have 1000s of rides and I have been in this town almost 15 years. I know my town well. when GPD route is crap, I can tell it. I said all this to Lyft Support. They were nice enough to remove the flag.

Now, go and tell Uber support the same thing! People are idiot and Uber support is not helping when dealing with idiots.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

they send that shit all the time. I ignore all of it. as long as my rating is above 4.6 all is good. you can't please everyone. just do you, promote you, forget these pax. and Uber stupid copy and paste sayings


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


do you have any idea who it was?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

riders snitch, dont talk bad about anything, in fact dont even let uber riders know what you do


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

probably a virgin uber employee that saw you on their computers that thought you were hot in that small pic but in real life he was disappointed so he decided to report you.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

I get several of those emails!! If a passenger ask me if I drive for Lyft I say yup and they have a tipping option!! Pay is better and they treat their drivers better. I ignore Fubers emails last time I checked I was an independent contractor


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> riders snitch, dont talk bad about anything, in fact dont even let uber riders know what you do


Correct. And this especially applies to Lyft with their stupid little comment section on the app for both riders and drivers. My last month with them I had a blast with every other rider once they got out.

"Woulda got 4 stars but she asked an inappropriate question (where I'm from is none of her business - a real creep!), outfit clashed and she farted twice when getting out".

"He entered the wrong address. One digit off. This is dangerous and could have caused an accident as it's the opposite side of the street".

"Excessive wait time and arrogant.
Said she worked for Lyft. -2 stars for the former and -2 for the latter"

"Just because. No particular reason." ("No particular reason" IS a response option for SideCar riders. Can you F'n believe that?).

"Had a 5* going but messed it up the last block with a dumb question".

"I hate that store she works at. They're rude and not part of the Lyft 'community'".

"Very nice young lady for that area. I almost had a stroke".

"Order barker. The Door Slam".

In fact, don't even talk to the passengers at all other to confirm their name and destination and I preferred the same.

I'll be frank. Being a rideshare driver was very unhealthy for me (and it is in general). My divorced mother was hyper critical too. After Uber, Lyft, SideCar and Yelp I criticize everything and comment on everything. The grocery store clerk digging at her scalp with her fingernail before trying to touch my food items? I took my stuff to another checkout and promptly reported her to the manager. Gave me that nasty grizzly beef instead of the chicken I ordered for take out? Reported him on their website and told them to hire people that comprehend English. They did it twice.

I don't care if you're human or not. There will be no errors. I didn't used to be like this.

A very nice and conscientious former co-worker was mentioned on Yelp for taking a woman's passport photo with her bra strap showing and "being she was a female should have told me". No, the entitled ***** should have looked in the large mirror next to the camera first. That's what it's there for. Or she should probably buy a smaller bra if the strap slips around when she sits down. That's probably the root of the problem - she thinks she's got big **** but doesn't.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> People that take Uber just want you to stfu and drive, sorry to be so blunt. You expecting passengers to be on your side is unreal
> Ppl will assume that if you're doing it there must be something in it for you and its not their problem
> Welcome to the digital age


And drivers just want the riders to STFU and play with their phone or look out the window. If your plans change and you decide to go to church rather than Hooters then it's acceptable to request a detour.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> People that take Uber just want you to stfu and drive, sorry to be so blunt. You expecting passengers to be on your side is unreal
> Ppl will assume that if you're doing it there must be something in it for you and its not their problem
> Welcome to the digital age


You are so wrong.... actually a bit dense if you believe this.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I get this statement about every two weeks on my local feedback. 
I think Uber is like a jealous lover. 
It just wants to make sure you know that it knows. 

I can't believe someone would ask a question of you, then report the results. 

I personally know I never mention any business the pax could misconstrue as a personal concern and I still get the little shirt and tie graphic and the Professionalism statement. 

Ignore it...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It takes one to know one... Since uber is the one looking for alternatives to every one of us, they think we are doing the same and actively.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber is the girlfriend you catch checking the messages on your phone....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/introducing-secret-shopper-uber-safety-audit-teams.12066/

This is for "safety reasons" wouldn't take much to add different Q n A's.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> probably a virgin uber employee that saw you on their computers that thought you were hot in that small pic but in real life he was disappointed so he decided to report you.


Well then Too bad! I don't go around sucking dick!. I've been flagged before and I know its because I refused to go out with several men who offered. I've had phone calls late at night and texts... and ive changed numbers a few times.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Well then Too bad! I don't go around sucking dick!. I've been flagged before and I know its because I refused to go out with several men who offered. I've had phone calls late at night and texts... and ive changed numbers a few times.


Uber spoofs your phone number, so no PAX can ever see your real number. Be careful about your recorded message if you do not answer. Don't use the default, it gives your actual number, be careful what you say on any personal recording. Mine is "Your call is important to me, please leave a message."


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I smell a fish.... Uber does not text the unprofessional service message. That comes in the local email. It never specifically mentions the company, or Lyft. It is canned. 

Uber spoofs the phone number so unless like I mentioned, she left a message with her phone number there is no way for a PAX to phone or message her. Something wrong with this story. 

Notice how she jumped right to chota smoking? Something wrong there also. 

Take this thread with how ever many grains of salt. 

Anyone can write anything on this forum......


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ick... Read "her" earlier posts....
This is most likely a dude...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Remind Uber about First Amendment.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Remind Uber about First Amendment.


Maybe you should review the 1st amendment text.
It prohibits the making of any law impeding the free exercise of religion, abridging the freedom of speech, infringing on the freedom of the press, interfering with the right to peaceably assemble or prohibiting the petitioning for a governmental redress of grievances.

Uber does none of those things. Uber does not make any laws.

It also does not stop Uber from deactivating you for non professional behavior. However that is perceived by the sociopathic mind of corporate Uber.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Maybe you should review the 1st amendment text.
> It prohibits the making of any law impeding the free exercise of religion, abridging the freedom of speech, infringing on the freedom of the press, interfering with the right to peaceably assemble or prohibiting the petitioning for a governmental redress of grievances.
> 
> Uber does none of those things. Uber does not make any laws.
> ...


Is the Freedom of Speech protected by 1st Amendment? Yes.

Having a conversation with PAX about various ridesharing companies has nothing to do with being professional, unless i use bad words and act like an ass.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Is the Freedom of Speech protected by 1st Amendment? Yes.
> 
> Having a conversation with PAX about various ridesharing companies has nothing to do with being professional, unless i use bad words and act like an ass.


You gotta read the text.....
My post has hyperlinks to each portion of the 1st amendment from Wikipedia. Take a look.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You gotta read the text.....
> My post has hyperlinks to each portion of the 1st amendment from Wikipedia. Take a look.


Ive read it and only Govt can limit the speech, not Uber.

While driving Uber and talking about Lyft in general sense is protected under 1st Amendment. Bluntly advertising or soliciting customers to join Lyft is not, which false under exception of 1st Amend, which is not protected under Free Speech.

*regulation of commercial speech such as advertising.*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Ive read it and only Govt can limit the speech, not Uber.
> 
> While driving Uber and talking about Lyft in general sense is protected under 1st Amendment. Bluntly advertising or soliciting customers to join Lyft is not, which false under exception of 1st Amend, which is not protected under Free Speech.
> 
> *regulation of commercial speech such as advertising.*


LMAO you've interpreted it completely oppositely.

The government cannot limit speech (unless there is a very compelling reason).

Private companies can limit speech. No limitations.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

glados said:


> LMAO you've interpreted it completely oppositely.
> 
> The government cannot limit speech (unless there is a very compelling reason).
> 
> Private companies can limit speech. No limitations.


Im pretty sure i got it right.

*The freedom of speech is not absolute; the Supreme Court of the United States has recognized several categories of speech that are excluded from the freedom, and it has recognized that governments may enact reasonable time, place, or manner restrictions on speech.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech_in_the_United_States*


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Ive read it and only Govt can limit the speech, not Uber.
> 
> While driving Uber and talking about Lyft in general sense is protected under 1st Amendment. Bluntly advertising or soliciting customers to join Lyft is not, which false under exception of 1st Amend, which is not protected under Free Speech.
> 
> *regulation of commercial speech such as advertising.*


You sure have not.

The government can not make laws to limit your speech.

Try actually reading the text. 
Geez! Nothing is protected under "Free Speech" where did you go to school?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Im pretty sure i got it right.
> 
> *The freedom of speech is not absolute; the Supreme Court of the United States has recognized several categories of speech that are excluded from the freedom, and it has recognized that governments may enact reasonable time, place, or manner restrictions on speech.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech_in_the_United_States*


Dude, you don't get it at all. 
Glados has it correct.

You appear to be clueless, or have not actually read the text.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> If you are expected to represent a brand, then you are either an employee of the company that owns the brand or a franchise of the company that owns the brand.
> 
> Since drivers are neither, Uber has no right to control what you represent.
> 
> Of course, unless you can prove damages from Uber's threats in court, Uber takes zero risk in throwing threats around left and right. As the old saying goes, the bark is a lot worse than the bite.


Exactly


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Dude, you don't get it at all.
> Glados has it correct.
> 
> You appear to be clueless, or have not actually read the text.


I posted a direct quote, which clearly states that Gov can limit speech.

* governments may enact reasonable time, place, or manner restrictions on speech
*
How stupid are you??


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You sure have not.
> 
> The government can not make laws to limit your speech.
> 
> ...


I said nothing about making laws. Now shut your garbage compactor your call mouth and learn to read.

Many things ARE protected under freedom of speech. Where did you learn to read? The side of a cereal box?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I posted a direct quote, which clearly states that Gov can limit speech.
> 
> * governments may enact reasonable time, place, or manner restrictions on speech
> *
> How ****ing stupid are you??


LOL! man you still have not read the text..... 
I am not stupid at all. I actually read the text. Here it is...

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Business is not covered. The Congress can not make laws prohibiting the freedom of speech. That is it..... It controls Congress, not business.

Most of us got this or we did not get out of high school.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> LOL! man you still have not read the text.....
> I am not stupid at all. I actually read the text. Here it is...
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.
> ...


I never said anything about making laws, or new laws. Let me know when you are done being a dumb ass.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I never said anything about making laws, or new laws. Let me know when you are done being a dumb ass.


The 1st amendment does... That is the whole point you are missing.

The 1st amendment prohibits Congress from making laws to inhibit the things listed in the post above. It does not guarantee you anything as far as free speech in a business setting.

Don't call people names when you have no idea what you are talking about. 
It makes you look pretty silly.

Everyone else here gets it.....

Done talking to a wall.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The 1st amendment does... That is the whole point you are missing.
> 
> The 1st amendment prohibits Congress from making laws to inhibit the things listed in the post above. It does not guarantee you anything as far as free speech in a business setting.
> 
> ...


Holly shit. No shit Sherlock!

Screen shot when i said anything other wise.

Dont attack a person if you dont want a retaliation. Understand?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Holly shit. No shit Sherlock!
> 
> Screen shot when i said anything other wise.
> 
> Dont attack a person if you dont want a retaliation. Understand?


I have a bumper sticker for you:

"EVERYTHING I KNOW I LEARNED ON TV"

How are you going to retaliate against me? 
Be specific, the admin will want to know.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have a bumper sticker for you:
> 
> "EVERYTHING I KNOW I LEARNED ON TV"
> 
> ...


Admins?  Now you going to hide behind a woman's skirt?

Pathetic.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I get this message 2-3 times per month. Ignore and move on.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it, uber sent me the same BS and I emailed them back saying that I was insulted and if I'm not correct I would say that I've been slandered with vague accusations based on the fact that they could not produce any documentation of said event.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

No attacks or retaliations on this forum, please and thank you.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Member "observer" posted a link to what Uber is monitoring on your phone that they do not have permission to monitor. 

One of those things was installed applications. 
They can also tell which apps are running on your phone. 

I suspect some of these unprofessional conduct warnings are generated by that monitoring.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Member "observer" posted a link to what Uber is monitoring on your phone that they do not have permission to monitor.
> 
> One of those things was installed applications.
> They can also tell which apps are running on your phone.
> ...


The amount of cursing i do at Uber, at dumb pax, other drivers, pedestrians in the car out loud, i should have been deactivated long time ago.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you people seriously believe random customers would report you for saying something against the uber brand vs 1 star ratings and general complaints?

And the whole spy thing- do you think it's a realistic move to hire a tons of people everywhere to catch you saying "lyft is good" so they can reply with a harmless "please don't say that!" warning?

Ever notice the massive data usage on the uber phone? Ever notice how ubers iPhone depletes its battery twice as fast as a regular one? The phone is almost guaranteed to be spying on you.

I taped up my microphone and camera long ago and suggest you do as well.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> people are idiot.
> once I asked a lyft pax if I was OK to go a more straight highway route which was a shortcut compared to the GPS suggested route, the pax disagreed and I drove the GPS route.
> Next week I got flagged for Navigation.
> I wrote to Lyft support and explained the idiot pax and how they did not want to benefit from a better route I suggested.
> ...


Same happen to me I listened to the pax got stuck on the 101 late late night time, only one lane open took extra 15 cuz she didn't want me to exit. Anyway I got complaint in my weekly about being better at taking faster route wtff.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

If you have a phone from uber, I just have to ask, why? You're paying uber for an outdated phone, and cutting into any possible profit you might have had.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Never again confirm or deny if you work for another ride company. Just say "Uber prefers us not to discuss other businesses". Pax can be a-holes and pandering to them gets you nothing. If you're conversing, you are more likely to miss a turn or hit a pothole.


...and it's none of their ****ing business anyway. Don't you hate it when they demand to know how much you make a night? I once told an annoying ***** I can make $1,000 a night..then said "I just have to get one customer to tip me $1,000 and I'm hoping you're the one." LOL The ***** told Uber I offered sex acts for money.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Both Uber and Lyft started a Cancel Pings war in San Diego. Well documented. A San Diego company was hired to ping drivers and cancel when they got close the the dx. 
If they would do that, they will do anything.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Both Uber and Lyft started a Cancel Pings war in San Diego. Well documented. A San Diego company was hired to ping drivers and cancel when they got close the the dx.
> If they would do that, they will do anything.


Easy slam dunk lawsuit.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I received the same feedback but it was in my weekly summary.


+1


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I get this statement about every two weeks on my local feedback.
> I think Uber is like a jealous lover.
> It just wants to make sure you know that it knows.
> 
> ...


They're control freaks


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

BramasoleATX said:


> Almost everyone gets this same exact 'feedback'. You were not targeted, singled out, or spied upon. This was no specific feedback from a specific customer. It is a generic email and we almost all have received it.


Agree 100%.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Never again confirm or deny if you work for another ride company. Just say "Uber prefers us not to discuss other businesses". Pax can be a-holes and pandering to them gets you nothing. If you're conversing, you are more likely to miss a turn or hit a pothole.
> 
> ...and it's none of their ****ing business anyway. Don't you hate it when they demand to know how much you make a night? I once told an annoying ***** I can make $1,000 a night..then said "I just have to get one customer to tip me $1,000 and I'm hoping you're the one." LOL The ***** told Uber I offered sex acts for money.


Was that because you told her to go **** herself ? lol


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You are so wrong.... actually a bit dense if you believe this.


I like the second comment regarding Uber allowing Spanish speaking drivers to be requested. Kinda states the opposite....


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I had numerous very obvious Uber and Lyft "spies" in my vehicle. One was so obvious and distracting that I reported her (front seat female rider which is a big red flag). Their questions and odd behavior monitoring my driving skills were like from a flow-chart/script.


I forget when/where I saw this, but Uber has publicly stated they implemented a quality assurance program in the form of "security specialists" that were being contracted to conduct "secret shopper rides" and report back to Uber. So, OhMy may very well have caught one of those. As might have the OP.
(Here is the link, someone else posted it in this thread also:
(http://newsroom.uber.com/chicago/2015/01/uber-chicago-unveils-new-safety-team-initiatives/)

Per Para 2.4 of your DA, Uber retains the right to deactivate you for "disparagement of Company". So do not do this. One might reasonably conclude (and by One I am referring to GUber's lawyer) that promoting/mentioning a direct competitor is defaming their brand. To be safe, I wouldn't do that either. Same Para confers your right to engage in other business activities. Apparently, they have no concerns if you are selling jewelery or Tupperware, but object strongly if mentioning their competitor. In the future, if pin brings this up they are possibly baiting you into this type of conversation. Safest course is to spit out this baited hook and talk about the lovely/horrible weather. Or how spectacular GUber is, if your conscience can permit this.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber is the girlfriend you catch checking the messages on your phone....


She is indeed that little *****. Paranoid, jealous, and insecure all in one neat little package.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Well then Too bad! I don't go around sucking dick!. I've been flagged before and I know its because I refused to go out with several men who offered. I've had phone calls late at night and texts... and ive changed numbers a few times.


Sadly, you are the unwitting "winner" in a game Pins play called, "UberHottie". These dildos order/cxl repeatedly until they secure a ride with someone they think is a hot chick. I am the frequent "loser" at this game, receiving their endless order/cxl requests. To combat this, you might consider updating your profile pic with the most unflattering image of oneself that you can conjur.

Reporting them will accomplish nothing. Unless they actually are convicted of a felony, Guber will not deactivate them. Which is in itself irrelevant because they would be incarcerated. And once they are released from jail they will simply open another account. In-car, if you don't want to deal with their aggressive come-ons, have you considered "dressing down"? Sad you have to deal with this, but it is the nature of human interaction. Assuming you are not GUbering for "hook-ups" don't play their game.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Member "observer" posted a link to what Uber is monitoring on your phone that they do not have permission to monitor.
> 
> One of those things was installed applications.
> They can also tell which apps are running on your phone.
> ...


Ah ha! Now that is an insightful fact...and explains now why I see so many dudes running 3/4 phone mounts in car...stripped down units just running the OS and the service app. Prevents each from knowing what the IC is doing. Much food for thought.

Still, I have Blyft installed, but don't ever run it. I have never even executed a BLyft ride and don't have an active driver account. And NO marketing items in car of any kind except Uber mags. And never mention "blyft" in car, even if the Pin brings it up and I get this unprofessional comment about every other week. What else can one do except ignore and pray for the day Guber deactivates me and releases my from this bondage.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

l


KGB7 said:


> The amount of cursing i do at Uber, at dumb pax, other drivers, pedestrians in the car out loud, i should have been deactivated long time ago.


lol...and yet?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> l
> 
> lol...and yet?


Proof that Uber doesnt monitor our phones.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I forget when/where I saw this, but Uber has publicly stated they implemented a quality assurance program in the form of "security specialists" that were being contracted to conduct "secret shopper rides" and report back to Uber. So, OhMy may very well have caught one of those. As might have the OP.
> (Here is the link, someone else posted it in this thread also:
> (http://newsroom.uber.com/chicago/2015/01/uber-chicago-unveils-new-safety-team-initiatives/)
> 
> Per Para 2.4 of your DA, Uber retains the right to deactivate you for "disparagement of Company". So do not do this. One might reasonably conclude (and by One I am referring to GUber's lawyer) that promoting/mentioning a direct competitor is defaming their brand. To be safe, I wouldn't do that either. Same Para confers your right to engage in other business activities. Apparently, they have no concerns if you are selling jewelery or Tupperware, but object strongly if mentioning their competitor. In the future, if pin brings this up they are possibly baiting you into this type of conversation. Safest course is to spit out this baited hook and talk about the lovely/horrible weather. Or how spectacular GUber is, if your conscience can permit this.


She was all chipper when jumping in the front seat (again, single female trying to get close to that "creepy" Uber driver = BIG red flag). She immediately clammed up and was literally staring at my eyes in the rearview mirror.....from the FRONT seat. No, this did not make me nervous, it DISTRACTED me. I reported her as a "safety issue" to Lyft and I never encountered this odd behavior again. Maybe she was just horny.

P.S. I also have the right to "deactivate" Uber on a whim. It's a two-way street.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Proof that Uber doesnt monitor our phones.


Possibly true or not. But what I was getting at is, despite your admitted "bad behavior" you have not been deactivated. As few drivers actually are. So the nonsense Guber emails out is just mostly useless pixels. It is disinformation as much as any of it is useful information. Nonsensical, irrelevant, gibberish, and conflicting "information" disguised to appear like actual "facts".

One one hand, GUber is heralding this "entrepreneurial success" story about a "Partner" (someone if you have the link please post it...it's not at my fingertips on the moment) displaying his jewelry creations in-car, promoting same, and actually executing sales transactions in-ride. And making $250k per annum doing this. Yet, we are almost weekly getting emails with this silly "professionalism" tripe. So, WTF Guber? Which is it? Can't you assclowns get this simple story straight? They are just trying to bully us into not doing Blyft/Clowncar but being *****'s about coming out and saying it in a straight forward way, "We don't like that you are doing Blyft". Which I am not doing Blyft and still getting this stupid "rider feedback". I would at least respect them for having the balls to say this. Before politely telling them to bugger off about it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

944turb0 said:


> Do you people seriously believe random customers would report you for saying something against the uber brand vs 1 star ratings and general complaints?
> 
> And the whole spy thing- do you think it's a realistic move to hire a tons of people everywhere to catch you saying "lyft is good" so they can reply with a harmless "please don't say that!" warning?
> 
> ...


Well, if you have taken these precautions to protect your privacy, then you might also consider using an anonymous avatar. The UD's are believed to actively monitor this forum. I am certain the facial recognition algos they run can match your avatar image against their database of "Partner" profile pics. I would be actively scanning the horizon for the "black helicopters". In fact, they may have gotten to you already. Please advise as to your status, or have you already been liquidated?


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Sadly, you are the unwitting "winner" in a game Pins play called, "UberHottie". These dildos order/cxl repeatedly until they secure a ride with someone they think is a hot chick. I am the frequent "loser" at this game, receiving their endless order/cxl requests. To combat this, you might consider updating your profile pic with the most unflattering image of oneself that you can conjur.
> 
> Reporting them will accomplish nothing. Unless they actually are convicted of a felony, Guber will not deactivate them. Which is in itself irrelevant because they would be incarcerated. And once they are released from jail they will simply open another account. In-car, if you don't want to deal with their aggressive come-ons, have you considered "dressing down"? Sad you have to deal with this, but it is the nature of human interaction. Assuming you are not GUbering for "hook-ups" don't play their game.


I dress normal when I drive. I don't show a lot of skin or anything like that. Besides... In terms of requests all uber pax see is My uber pic, which is above the shoulders and I have no make up AND I look like a dude almost.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> Almost everyone gets this same exact 'feedback'. You were not targeted, singled out, or spied upon. This was no specific feedback from a specific customer. It is a generic email and we almost all have received it.


I found the mole!


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well, if you have taken these precautions to protect your privacy, then you might also consider using an anonymous avatar. The UD's are believed to actively monitor this forum. I am certain the facial recognition algos they run can match your avatar image against their database of "Partner" profile pics. I would be actively scanning the horizon for the "black helicopters". In fact, they may have gotten to you already. Please advise as to your status, or have you already been liquidated?


Oh no I might lose the ability to drive strangers across town for $4!

I'm quitting so I couldn't care less lol

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


Dont talk about lyft on a uber call, don't talk about uber on a lyft call..

now.. how you do that with both trade dress on your car. IDK.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Dont talk about lyft on a uber call, don't talk about uber on a lyft call..
> 
> now.. how you do that with both trade dress on your car. IDK.


I don't put the trade dress anymore. I've been getting harrassed by taxi drivers. They'll spit on my window on red lights after following me a few blocks... Its been very unpleasant to deal with


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> People that take Uber just want you to stfu and drive, sorry to be so blunt. You expecting passengers to be on your side is unreal
> Ppl will assume that if you're doing it there must be something in it for you and its not their problem
> Welcome to the digital age


I really doubt this is true since most passengers in the past have asked me if i drive for both. Then they will always ask which one i like the best. 
Now that i drive for lyft only , the same question will still come up in conversation most of the time.


----------



## GeladaMate (Apr 3, 2015)

When a Pax ask which do I preferred. I usually say "what do you mean Uber/Lyft I thought this was a Tinder date.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft are vendors, and I can choose either one I want to to handle my business. Both have advantages and disadvantages. If a passenger asks me, I tell them I work for neither, they work for me, and then give them my view of each.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I get this when I promote no other business, but fit the profile of a multi-platform driver. Sent out to all, that spend a lot of time logged in to the uber platform.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sebikun: First off I just want to welcome you to uberama. I have a tendency to read threads backwards for some reason. Anyways I would just suggest emailing the csrs and ask them to clarify what business you were supposedly trying to promote. Even if you think it's the obvious lyft. Also there is a member (s)(one of know of) name happytypist who is an actual csr that posts on here. Now granted emailing the csrs tends to land canned responses, but the happytypist could probably make helpful suggestions on how to word your email.

Reading your initial post it looks like it had something to do with mentioning lyft. The topics tend to go haywire on some of these threads. Sounds like you dress professionally as you mentioned. I had the impression based on some of these comments (before I had read your first post) that you might have been promoting products form "vics secrets' or freed. of hollywd.

Anyways that's my3cents. There's really no right answer to the lyft vs uber question. Based on what I've read here i'd probably answer they're each outstanding in their own way.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> Almost everyone gets this same exact 'feedback'. You were not targeted, singled out, or spied upon. This was no specific feedback from a specific customer. It is a generic email and we almost all have received it.


-- I have never received an e-mail that warned me about talking about other services - or about promoting other businesses. Weird.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberXpert2020 said:


> -- I have never received an e-mail that warned me about talking about other services - or about promoting other businesses. Weird.


do you have the Lyft app running on same device as the Uber app? Maybe you don't. Most of us do. Probably Uber app is snooping on us and trying to show us the stick because we run both apps.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I got them even before I started running both apps. It's a form letter kind of thing.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> do you have the Lyft app running on same device as the Uber app? Maybe you don't. Most of us do. Probably Uber app is snooping on us and trying to show us the stick because we run both apps.


Not sure how they would find out, but it doesn't surprise me!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Sebikun: First off I just want to welcome you to uberama. I have a tendency to read threads backwards for some reason. Anyways I would just suggest emailing the csrs and ask them to clarify what business you were supposedly trying to promote. Even if you think it's the obvious lyft. Also there is a member (s)(one of know of) name happytypist who is an actual csr that posts on here. Now granted emailing the csrs tends to land canned responses, but the happytypist could probably make helpful suggestions on how to word your email.
> 
> Reading your initial post it looks like it had something to do with mentioning lyft. The topics tend to go haywire on some of these threads. Sounds like you dress professionally as you mentioned. I had the impression based on some of these comments (before I had read your first post) that you might have been promoting products form "vics secrets' or freed. of hollywd.
> 
> Anyways that's my3cents. There's really no right answer to the lyft vs uber question. Based on what I've read here i'd probably answer they're each outstanding in their own way.


POST # 78/secretadmirer: Very Profess-
ional Mentoring
of NUberer @seibukan here, Sir! I can't
see You remaining in the "Midst of Undis-tinguished Mediocrity" for very long.

Hopefully, Your Responsibilities in MT.
won't distract You from becoming a
Well-Known, here on UPNF.

Mentoring Bison: Like the U.S. Navy,
"A Force for Good."


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Everyone I've driven wants to talk my ears off. Of course they've all been drunk.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> +1


+1


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ive had a ton of Uber spies in my car as of late. Last 3 wks ive been getting dinged with this professionalism bs. 9 out of 10 was the client inquiring or telling me most drivers do both. Of they inquire that shouldnt be on me *** sake. Asking me what i do besides Uber and I tell them and you snitch me out bc i wake up and take pictures, create memories and write comedy and other screenplays and your ***** ass goes to Uber like boo hoo he has a job that i dont approve of he should be slaving away hating life like myself. I hate those type of pax and if Uber really is monitoring my phone and apps rhey know where it can be stuck. It all makes sence though i did install that other app about the same time the notices started coming through. SMH Also warch out for the older black guy thats a Uber spy, red toyota


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> They're control freaks


Test trips, uber sends employees or gives pax credits for snitching/ entrapment


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Perhaps Uber doesn't want you to promote the competition. But a side business is OK.

Articles are from Feb 2015.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...eneur-how-an-uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/
http://roadwarriorvoices.com/2015/0...-a-year-selling-his-jewelry-out-of-his-camry/


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

3for3 said:


> Ive had a ton of Uber spies in my car as of late. Last 3 wks ive been getting dinged with this professionalism bs. 9 out of 10 was the client inquiring or telling me most drivers do both. Of they inquire that shouldnt be on me *** sake. Asking me what i do besides Uber and I tell them and you snitch me out bc i wake up and take pictures, create memories and write comedy and other screenplays and your ***** ass goes to Uber like boo hoo he has a job that i dont approve of he should be slaving away hating life like myself. I hate those type of pax and if Uber really is monitoring my phone and apps rhey know where it can be stuck. It all makes sence though i did install that other app about the same time the notices started coming through. SMH Also warch out for the older black guy thats a Uber spy, red toyota


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber has their double standards.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

DocT said:


> Perhaps Uber doesn't want you to promote the competition. But a side business is OK.
> 
> Articles are from Feb 2015.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...eneur-how-an-uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/
> http://roadwarriorvoices.com/2015/0...-a-year-selling-his-jewelry-out-of-his-camry/


This only works if you get a positive article written about you in the media.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> So I get a text from Uber today that a rider reported that I was unprofessional by promoting a different business, namely Lyft, and that I spoke I'll of my partner company Uber.
> 
> I only did 5 rides with Uber the past week. Only one passengers ( he was alone) directly asked me which I liked better in terms of overall care of ICs. Funny thing is that all I said was the following...
> 
> ...


Uber sends that out to several drivers and it means nothing. They say it's a mistake


----------

